# Tailgate when plowing: Up, down or off?



## Dougman (Oct 14, 2006)

Now that my plow is installed, I have turned to other fun things like lightbars, emergency chains and ballast. For ballast, I plan to use 60 pound tube sands... probably 10 or 12... and I've built a nice frame out of 2x8 pressure treated wood to hold the bags in position. With the ballast frame in place roughly over the wheels, the tailgate is not really needed. I have been thinking about the tailgate and how it severely limits my view to the rear. The rear view is much better when it's down, but the tailgate would be more easily damaged when backing. I'm sure the view is even better when the tailgate is removed completely, yet it's nice having that hefty tailgate weight there. I mean... What's the point of adding ballast if I'm just taking it away by removing the tailgate?

And so I ask the pros who do not use salter/sanders: When plowing, is your tailgate up, down or in sitting in your garage?

Dougman


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

up................................


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

off.......


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

Would kinda have to say that's personal preference, on or off is not going to make much difference either way. If you find it's in your way...remove it....


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

yeah i dont think down is an option why make the truck any longer


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Off and in the corner of the garage!


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Since kind of the subject,
Who runs the highway with tailgate down? And did you know it's actually costing you more fuel then saving?


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I take it you saw the mythbuster episode? It's also a good way to get alot of chips in your tailgate.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I always left my tailgate on and up. I was just worried something would happen with my ratchet straps and my ballast would end up on the ground. I only run the gate down when I need to or to let leaves plow out the back SHHHHH... This is what happens when you go mudding with the gate down! I would never do that with my real truck. The chips were terrible.


----------



## troy28282 (Sep 26, 2002)

Off. Last thing I want is putting a back blade through a garage door at 2 in the morning. Plus its alot easier to get a snowblower in and out too without one.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Always on. And up.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

off when plowing, up when it needs to be on


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

Bruce'sEx;337803 said:


> Since kind of the subject,
> Who runs the highway with tailgate down? And did you know it's actually costing you more fuel then saving?


educate me on this one please


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

DBL,
Mythbusters did a test on the up versus down gas mileage myth. Running it in the down position causes more drag and uses more fuel. In the up position it creates an air bubble in the bed and has less drag. edit, they also tested no tailgate and i believe it was the same as tailgate in the down position? I don't know for sure about that end of the test though.

Here is the kicker. They also tested those "airflow" nets that claim to get better mileage than a tailgate up/down. It actually worked and was the most efficient out of all of them. The tests were @ 55mph with a 2WD v6 Dakota using a flow-meter to compare the fuel usage.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

BSDeality;337874 said:


> DBL,
> Mythbusters did a test on the up versus down gas mileage myth. Running it in the down position causes more drag and uses more fuel. In the up position it creates an air bubble in the bed and has less drag. edit, they also tested no tailgate and i believe it was the same as tailgate in the down position? I don't know for sure about that end of the test though.
> 
> Here is the kicker. They also tested those "airflow" nets that claim to get better mileage than a tailgate up/down. It actually worked and was the most efficient out of all of them. The tests were @ 55mph with a 2WD v6 Dakota using a flow-meter to compare the fuel usage.


thanks i nevered really worried about putting the tailgate down when on the highway but its nice to know


----------



## JTS Landscaping & Lawn  (Sep 17, 2005)

i keep it off cause i have a gooseneck that i haul to


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

Bruce'sEx;337803 said:


> Since kind of the subject,
> Who runs the highway with tailgate down? And did you know it's actually costing you more fuel then saving?


In Ontario, putting the tailgate down saves you money.........if you go on Highway 407 Toll road....With the tailgate down, the cameras can't see your plate...............Just dont get caught.............tymusic


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Mine's off for plowing, but thats becouse I have a driver for my truck( I run the loader) and he's a short ass and he can see better with out it.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Generally it's off for plowing, as that increases visability


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Personally i don't think the tailgate matters , i generally use my side mirrors when plowing.


----------



## oman1999 (Sep 14, 2006)

We use Pull-plows and it's really nice to have the tailgate off to see the plow.

Otherwise we put them on for looks and you never know when you need to pick something up that may slide around.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

DaySpring Services;337805 said:


> I take it you saw the mythbuster episode? It's also a good way to get alot of chips in your tailgate.


I knew about it before that show, wonder how many changed their ways after that show aired.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

poncho62;337892 said:


> In Ontario, putting the tailgate down saves you money.........if you go on Highway 407 Toll road....With the tailgate down, the cameras can't see your plate...............Just dont get caught.............tymusic


I won't use that highway, Gov was stupid to sell that off.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Everyone around here run's with their tailgate's on and up.The local fuzz will bust guy's that don't run a tailgate! They'll even pull you over and give you a warning if you drive around with it down! They say it's a hazard to another driver in a rear end collision.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

B&B;337962 said:


> Everyone around here run's with their tailgate's on and up.The local fuzz will bust guy's that don't run a tailgate! They'll even pull you over and give you a warning if you drive around with it down! They say it's a hazard to another driver in a rear end collision.


I'd tell them to shove it. I'd like to see where it says that in the traffic safety book.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

DaySpring Services;337981 said:


> I'd tell them to shove it. I'd like to see where it says that in the traffic safety book.


I agree,it's a bunch of B.S. sort of like the guy's that say in some towns the cop's will pull them over for not being able to see their license plate due to it being blocked by a tailgate spreader.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Tailgate spreader deal is a good reason for a stop. Called obstruction. Same with those adjustable reciever's for the trailer. Your plate is supposed to be noticed at a glance. Its in the books.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Yep, an "obstruction", thats what the cop called it two years ago when he grilled me one night while pointing at my tailgate spreader. I was pumping gas in my truck at 4:00 am during a snow event. He didn't give me a ticket though,I think he was having a bad night and just wanted to throw some weight around. :angry:


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

As long as the plate isn't obstructed. we DO have to move the plate over (or we're supposed to) to the side. The only thing is, is that if they really want to, they can hit you for no license plate light if they wanted to.



BNC SERVICES;337945 said:


> Personally i don't think the tailgate matters , i generally use my side mirrors when plowing.


This is exactly what I was going to say. Every once in a while I will look out the back window - like backing up to a garage or something.


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

mines off and in the garage.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Always On, Always Up. I cant risk a 1000lb Concrete block sliding off the back becuase my tailgate was not there.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

Gicon;338256 said:


> Always On, Always Up. I cant risk a 1000lb Concrete block sliding off the back becuase my tailgate was not there.


I'm thinking you should have that 1K block strapped in. do not rely on a tailgate that will turn into a banana if that block starts sliding.


----------



## snyps (Oct 20, 2005)

I leave mine off.

Just as a warning, I use ballast that is held in with a wood frame. Last year when I got into a decent accident where a guy pulled out in front of me and I hit him at 40mph my sand bags actually broke the frame and slammed into the back of the cab, killing the bed of the truck and denting my body. I was lucky they hit just below the window. They very easily could have gone through the window hitting the back of my head, probably killing me.

Since then I strap them down in the bed 4 rachet straps. Anything lose in your bed is like a missle when your in an accident, keep them strapped down!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I have read a couple of posts where the tailgate spreader is called an obstruction of vision??
How can this be?
You do not need to have a back window on any vehicle, it can be painted black. What if you had a slide-in-camper or the box was full of stuff??
Over zealous cops 

I have My tailgate up. 
Reason, It keeps my counter weight in the truck and I woudn't want my shovel to end up on the road.. 
Have you ever seen a truck that has been driven around with out one?
After awhile the box sides start to move around with out the support of the tailgate.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

BSDeality;338260 said:


> I'm thinking you should have that 1K block strapped in. do not rely on a tailgate that will turn into a banana if that block starts sliding.


I have something constructed for keeping it from sliding forward, which also keeps it pinned against the tailgate.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

its obstruction of the license plate, not view.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

Gicon;338267 said:


> I have something constructed for keeping it from sliding forward, which also keeps it pinned against the tailgate.


Like Snyps, I was in an accident. I had two mowers come forward about a foot on my trailer, bent the tongue to hell but no other damage. I had them strapped down with 3" ratchet straps too. I couldn't imagine what would have happened if I had them just boxed in. I won't preach too much longer, but 1,000lbs isn't something you just 'toss in and forget' about.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

BSDeality;338268 said:


> its obstruction of the license plate, not view.


 Well, Then never mind!!  :waving:

I still run with the tail gate up.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

B&B;337962 said:


> Everyone around here run's with their tailgate's on and up.The local fuzz will bust guy's that don't run a tailgate! They'll even pull you over and give you a warning if you drive around with it down! They say it's a hazard to another driver in a rear end collision.


I see the problem if the tailgate is down...makes no sense to me if the tailgate is off. In the down position there is a chance it will come completely off in an accident and become a projectile. If it is off, it really shouldn't be that much different than having it up other than if you get rear ended by someone not buckled in they may land in the bed of the truck rather than splatting against the tailgate! I have an suv now but when I had trucks I always left the tailgate on and up unless I had something that would not fit lengthwise. I personally don't care for the look of trucks with the 'gates off and as someone mentioned earlier, look at a truck that has been running without one and notice how floppy the box sides get...especially on a longbox truck. Or go ask your local body shop if it's a good idea or not.


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

snyps;338262 said:


> I leave mine off.
> 
> Just as a warning, I use ballast that is held in with a wood frame. Last year when I got into a decent accident where a guy pulled out in front of me and I hit him at 40mph my sand bags actually broke the frame and slammed into the back of the cab, killing the bed of the truck and denting my body. I was lucky they hit just below the window. They very easily could have gone through the window hitting the back of my head, probably killing me.
> 
> Since then I strap them down in the bed 4 rachet straps. Anything lose in your bed is like a missle when your in an accident, keep them strapped down!


a back rack would help you in this situation


----------



## snyps (Oct 20, 2005)

MFIGGS422;338357 said:


> a back rack would help you in this situation


I agree in that case it would probally help. I would love to see one impact tested with a 1,000 lb Cement block at 40 mph. In that accident I had my two plow shoes for my western plow in my bed. One of them was never found, the other was down the road over 100 Feet. Just glad that didn't hit another car.

I am hopfully be able to get myselft a backrack after x-mas, just bought the girl a ring to give her x-mas eve, that cost me a lot of back racks


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

Make her sit back there then to provide the same function...

J/K, Good Luck!!


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

firelwn82;338001 said:


> Tailgate spreader deal is a good reason for a stop. Called obstruction. Same with those adjustable reciever's for the trailer. Your plate is supposed to be noticed at a glance. Its in the books.


Thats assuming you don't move your plate. of course.


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

well congratulations SNYPS hope she says yes


----------



## snyps (Oct 20, 2005)

yzf1000_rider;338486 said:


> well congratulations SNYPS hope she says yes


I hope so too... Well if she says no, I will return the Ring, get a back rack, rear plow, and some strobes..

But don't tell her I said that!!!

haha


----------



## Andy N. (Dec 14, 2001)

Use your mirrors, you'll give yourself a crook in the neck turning around tha much.


----------

